# My australian girlfriend is pregnant



## Stefan (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been on Google for the last 2 hours not finding any answer for my question so i just try here.

I am currently in Australia on a work and holiday visa and are soon to apply for my second one. BUT last week me and my girlfriend and I found out that she is pregnant (wohoo!!) and i started to think about visas.
I don't remember from whom but i know that i have heard that if you get a child with an Australian citizen you automatically get a citizenship as well. So now when this have happened i started to look up if its true or not.

For me it really dose not matter that much but it could be good to know for the future.

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

No, you do not automatically get citizenship nor even a residency visa.
If you are considering staying in Australia, there is a partner visa for which there are eligibility requirements, a prime one being a 12 months relationship and there are conditions such as already having a child together that can see the 12 months requirement waived.
Have a look at all details via Family - Visas & Immigration


----------

